# AutoMate iWatch App



## Musicman (May 12, 2018)

Just wanted to say the AutoMate iWatch app works very well for the Model 3. I'd recommend it for the nominal cost.
Edit, hopefully visible images this time.


----------



## viperd (Feb 17, 2017)

The images don’t appear for me.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Musicman said:


> Just wanted to say the AutoMate iWatch app works very well for the Model 3. I'd recommend it for the nominal cost.


Your google images are set to private


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

Same here, Melinda. How do we change the settings?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rick59 said:


> Same here, Melinda. How do we change the settings?


It's the poster that needs to change their permissions


----------



## Musicman (May 12, 2018)

Sorry, re-uploaded... hopefully it works


----------

